# Composition contest: Instrumentation poll (REDO) for round 1



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Choose an instrumentation among the following options. The winning option will be the one that participants in this competition must use in their compositions. If you vote for an option, it is assumed that you will enter your own composition.

I will give a couple examples for each option so that you get a better sense of the instrumentation, although remember that the style of your composition should be at least somehow contemporary.

The options are:
1) *Any sort of quintet including a bassoon* - this may or may not feature the bassoon as the main instrument in the quintet, and the remaining four instruments are up to you.

Examples: Hindemith Wind Quintet, Reicha Variations for Bassoon and String Quartet, Beethoven Quintet for Oboe, 3 Horns, and Bassoon

2) *Uncommon instrumentation* - does not use any of the instruments in the following list, but can contain as many instruments as you wish. There must be at least two different instruments.

List: Violin, Viola, Cello, Bass, all keyboard instruments, Flute, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Oboe, Trumpet, Trombone, Harp

Example: Takemitsu In an Autumn Garden

(NOTE: if you wish to use any instruments in the list, you can, but you must be sure that your instrumentation is unique, or at least uncommon; use your best judgment - if people don't agree that it's unique, that could count against you)

3) *Solo composition for any non-keyboard instrument* - this is pretty self-explanatory; just remember that you would not be able to write a solo for piano, organ, or other keyboard instruments

Examples: There are so many examples, look them up yourself!

4) *Quintet+ for one instrument* - five or more of the same instrument; once again, this is pretty self-explanatory

Example: Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras

Please vote promptly, as I want to get this contest moving! We will have one month to write and post our compositions.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

If you haven't voted yet, you have until sometime April 3rd! At that point, I will take the winning option and post a new thread which will make Composition Contest #1 official. Once again, we will have one month to finish our compositions, so the due date for submissions will be May 3rd.

If you voted on the first poll, please vote again here!


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Pierrot Ensemble.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

SottoVoce said:


> Pierrot Ensemble.


Ha, you're a bit late with the recommendations, but that can be an option for the next contest (if we end up having one). 

EDIT: Also, just a reminder: tomorrow is the day we find out the winning instrumentation. If you haven't voted yet, please vote! I know there are some people who voted on the last poll that haven't voted on this poll yet.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll vote for solo's, I have good ideas for solo's right in mind!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

FINAL REMINDER: Voting will close today at 8:00 pm Eastern Time!

I find it a bit perplexing that 6 out of 9 voters on the previous poll did not vote on this poll.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, it's official: our first composition contest will be a solo composition! I will put up a new thread in a little bit.


----------

